# (ENN) White Wolf partners with Focus Home Entertainment for Werewolf : The Apocalypse video game



## AngusA (Jan 20, 2017)

Focus also announced a Necromunda : Underhive Wars game (based on the Games Workshop game) today.

You can read that announcement here.


----------



## smiteworks (Jan 24, 2017)

This:
"Necromunda: Underhive Wars is a turn-based tactical RPG."

They will have my money even if I don't have much time to play it.


----------

